# ماراثوان الكتاب المقدس ( ارجو التثبيت)



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*

















 هل تعلم أنه يمكنك قراءة الكتاب المقدس بأكمله في 80 ساعة فقط .

أي أن القراءة حوالي ساعة يومياً لمدة ثلاثة أشهر تمكنك من الإنتهاء من قراءة الكتاب المقدس كاملاً.
هذا يعني انك إذا قررت أن تخصص ساعتين للقراءة كل يوم فسيمكنك قراءة الكتاب المقدس كله في 40- 45 يوم .

سيبدأ يوم الأربعاء الموافق 1 من أكتوبر عام 2008 الآلاف - في العالم العربي - في قراءة الكتاب المقدس من أول سفر التكوين بالترتيب وحتي سفر الرؤيا.

المدة النهائية المحددة للماراثون تنتهي في 29 ديسمبر 2008

قال المسيح : 

«مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ».


يمكنك أن تقرأ نصف ساعة 3 مرات يومياً كأنها وجبات الطعام اليومية الثلاثة

لو عايز تعرف : معلومات عن الماراثون او هدف الماراثون او كيف تبداء او جدول القراءة او ادوات مساعدة ادخل اشترك في الموقع دة 
:download:  ادخل هنا يلا بسرعة علشان تلحق

منقول من موقع
:download:      دة ادخل اشترك يلا   


http://bible-marathon.com/main/mar_rel.php?Id=1

خاص بــــــــــــــــــــــ جروب ربنــــــــــــــــ موجود ـــــــــــــــــــــا​*


خاص بــــــــــــــ  جروب ربنــــــ موجود ــــــــــــــا​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة للغاية يا مرمر

والموضوع جميل بجد

بس ملحقناش الماراثون لاننا عدينا اهوه نص اكتوبر

شكرا ليكي وربنا يباركك دايما


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا فكرة رائعة طب نعمل ايه الماراثون سبنا ومشى ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد فكرة اكتر من رائعه
بس الماراثون فات منه ايام كتير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة 

بس برأيي نقراة في سنة و نفهمة احسن من 80 ساعة ومش فاهمين

لاني بعتقد انها مش بالعدد ولكن بالفهم​


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد اننا ممكن نعدله نخليه من شهر 11 لانه فات  وقت كبير من  شهر اكتوبر
دول وصلو التثنية واحنا لسه مبدأناش ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصوا يا شباب احنا هنقرا بالترتيب زى ما متقسم عادى وهنبدا من بكرة اوك

علشان كلنا نبدا سوااااااااااا

وانت اصلا لو دخلت الموقع تشترك هيبعت لك جدول 

القراءات الى تقراها

مع تاريخ البدا  و هنصلى طبعا قبل ما نقراء علشان الروح القدس يحل فينا

ونفهم مش نبقى بنقرا وكدا اوك



اوككككككككككككككك

شباب ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*هدف الماراثون 
 أن نعرف الله

نحن في أشد الإحتياج أن نعرفه

نشتاق أن تنفتح أعيننا و نراه 

نعرف أنه هو الماء الحي ، ونشتاق جداً أن نشرب من نهر الحياة 

يســــــــــــــوع

هو موجود داخل كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس

نريد جميعناً أن نفهم ونعرف الكلمة أن نفهم ونعرف يسوع
​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*إجمالي عدد المشتركين في جميع الماراثونات خلال سنة 2008: 1009378 *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره رااااااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد يا قمر فكرة جامدة جدا ويا ريت نحدد وقت ونشترك كلنا مع بعض
حتى لو مخلصنناش فى الوقت المطلوب بس اهه تبقى حاجة نشجع بيها بعض على قراءة الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة  رائعة

لكن  الوقت  داهمنا

شكرا ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*فلنبدا من الان ممكن نبدااااااااااااااا من غداااااااااا

يوم  16/ 10   حتى   16/ 1

وفى الحالة دى نكون شجعنا بعض على القراءة

بكرة هندخل بليل نكون كلنا قرينا  فى سفر التكوين 

من اصحاح 1 الى اصحاح 15 

هنقراهم عبر اليوم

ونركز اثناء القراءة 

ونصلى طبعا ان الروح القدوس يحل فينا علشان نفهم الى نقراة

اوك

انا هبدااااااااااااااااااااااء

والى هيشاؤكنى يبلغنى برسالة 

علشان ابعت لة تفسيرات ال 15 اصحاح بتوع كل يوم

و تاملات روحية خاصية بالجزء المطلوب قرائتة 

ومنتظرة الردود ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.bible-marathon.com/main/pre_download.php?Id=29

*لينك التفسيرات الكتاب بالكامل  يا جماعة للى يحب يشارك فقط​*


----------



## emy (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكره حلو اننا نقرا الكتاب المقدس كله *
*بس حكايه 80 يوم دى *
*اعتقد انه هيبقى قرايه مش بتركز *​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره جميله اوى او وجديده ياانبا ونس​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة جميلة ونس

انا هشترك حالاً​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم واتمنى انكم تكونوا بتشاركوا بالقراية فعلا ولتكون بركة لكم جميعا

و الرب ينير عقولنا لفهم ما نقرائية فى تلك الايام 

الماراثوان يا جماعة مشاركة بية الالاف حول العالم


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

13 وَضَعْتُ قَوْسِي فِي السَّحَابِ فَتَكُونُ عَلامَةَ مِيثَاقٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ الارْضِ. 
14 فَيَكُونُ مَتَى انْشُرْ سَحَابا عَلَى الارْضِ وَتَظْهَرِ الْقَوْسُ فِي السَّحَابِ 
15 انِّي اذْكُرُ مِيثَاقِي الَّذِي بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فِي كُلِّ جَسَدٍ. فَلا تَكُونُ ايْضا الْمِيَاهُ طُوفَانا لِتُهْلِكَ كُلَّ ذِي جَسَدٍ. 
16 فَمَتَى كَانَتِ الْقَوْسُ فِي السَّحَابِ ابْصِرُهَا لاذْكُرَ مِيثَاقا ابَدِيّا بَيْنَ اللهِ وَبَيْنَ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فِي كُلِّ جَسَدٍ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
17 وَقَالَ اللهُ لِنُوحٍ: «هَذِهِ عَلامَةُ الْمِيثَاقِ الَّذِي انَا اقَمْتُهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ كُلِّ ذِي جَسَدٍ عَلَى الارْضِ».

معلومة جديدة بالنسبة لى بصراحة لى فترة كبيرة مقرتش بالكتاب والحمد لله الماراثوان جة فى وقتة


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رااااائع يا  الانبا ونس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonaa (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مشتركه 
وشكرا على الفكرة الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم وليكون بركة علينا جميعا

وربنا يبارك فى وقتنا  و ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## jenanew (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد فكرة ممتازة اوى ربنا يعوض تعبكم انا هدخل معاكمفى المارثون وهحاول الحقكم :94::94:


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*يثبت​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

jenanew قال:


> بجد فكرة ممتازة اوى ربنا يعوض تعبكم انا هدخل معاكمفى المارثون وهحاول الحقكم :94::94:



*ميرسى لمرورك ويارب تستفيد

ومنورت الموضوع​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت​*



*ميرسى دونااااااااااااااا

بس شكرلى هقراء لوحدى كدا على كلا مش مهم نورتى الموضوع​*


----------

